# FreeBSD on Cubieboard 4 (CC-A80)?



## Atratus (May 17, 2015)

Hi there,

I don't know if I am right here, and my English seems bad today, I'm sorry 

I think about to buy a Cubieboard 4 which has four ARM Cortex-A15 Cores and four Cortex-A7 Cores.

I know, it has no SATA.
I want to put my 8 TB Hard disk via USB to the CB4 and it will save money because it will be 'green'

The only thing I want to do is, Archive my backups to the device, maybe with RSync or Network share.
I just want NOT use: Webdav, NFS or Samba

I want to have a Storage which is in my Network, so if I am not at home, I can access it too!

I have seen in the Compabilitylist, that FreeBSD is compatible with Arm A7 and Arm A15.
Would it run also on the Cubieboard4 which has both?

Sure, there are other types of such Pico Computers, but i would buy my first one, and if I spend my money, I would buy the newest one with the max. i/o.
I just need a very cheap an power saving Data-Server, which will have just a minimum power consumption if it will be in standby. I think I would youse it just1/week, just to save my backups on it...

What I can do, too is just to install the OS which is included: a boring Ubuntu or something else. But this will be my very last step

Sources:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allwinner_Technology#A-Series

and
Specs / Detailed: http://www.allwinnertech.com/en/clq/processora/A80.html

I would be happy to get your answers.
thanks

Yours
Atratus


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2015)

This might help: https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/arm


----------

